# Anyone know of a fuel additive to clean carbs on 2 stroke?



## RandyP (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a Yamaha 90 HP 2 sroke that at times doesn't idle smoothly. Is there an additive that I can add to the fuel and would help? The boat was recently purchased and was seldom used over the last 4 or 5 years. I'm hoping an additive will help.


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

It's probably had ethanol in it and your not going to clean that gunk with a additive. Carbs will probably need cleaning and rebuilt


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

Just saw you are in Lillian, go over to Scotts Marine in Elberta


----------



## RandyP (Apr 27, 2015)

No he only used non ethanol. It seems to be better since running 25 gallons of fuel through it but still could be better.


----------



## Team Fishbones (Mar 13, 2015)

A lot of people like Sea Foam

Yamaha Ring Free is expensive but good, Academy in Foley sells some Star-Brite ring clean that is good.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Gas Shok worked for me.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Johnson Engine Tunner


----------



## billfish (Feb 23, 2016)

seafoam


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

x3 for SeaFoam. Can in every tank for my 2 stroke eTec!


----------



## RandyP (Apr 27, 2015)

Where do you purchase seafoam?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

RandyP said:


> Where do you purchase seafoam?


Any auto parts store or Walmart


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Auto zone and any other car part place will sell seafoam. 
When I use seafoam to clean the carbs on my small hand held stihl lawn equipment, I will use a whole can of seafoam for a gallon of fuel. As long as the machines are running, I will raise the rpm's on them and let them run a tank of fuel out of them, and from time to time run them wide open, to clear the gunk. It keeps my work equipment out of the shop. Sometimes it won't fix a rough idle on an outboard and you will have to take apart the carbs and clean all the jets and ports
You have gunk clogging your pin sized holes making those small holes even smaller. 
I used the small engines as a reference for your issue. 
You may need a small gas can to use to do this with your outboard motor.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

I have been an auto technician for 18 years and Seafoam is the best fuel additive.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

RandyP said:


> No he only used non ethanol. It seems to be better since running 25 gallons of fuel through it but still could be better.


Non ethanol fuel will gum up also after sitting for any amount of time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

So if I have a 20 gallon boat fuel tank would it help to add a can of Sea Foam each time I fill up (no ethanol) to help keep clear the ports in my 2 stroke 115 Yamaha?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

floater said:


> Non ethanol fuel will gum up also after sitting for any amount of time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


It will help to an extent to clean but I would get the carbs cleaned and be done with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

RandyP, is your motor doing the "sneeze" or occasional stumble at idle even when its warm?



RonA said:


> So if I have a 20 gallon boat fuel tank would it help to add a can of Sea Foam each time I fill up (no ethanol) to help keep clear the ports in my 2 stroke 115 Yamaha?


If you do that, you're adding ethanol into the tank. Use a portable tank for that and decarbing operations.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

There really is no "Mechanic in a can" 
Usually it help in the beginning then it starts to break up bigger chunks then your stranded all together.. Best to just clean carbs.. Avoid the head ache and tow bill!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use omc engine tuner when I change plugs I spray some in each plug hole. Put the plugs back in and let the engine set 5 or 6 hours then hook up water and crank it. It will kill your grass so do it over concrete. This is for decarbonising. Spray some into the carbs for minor cleaning. Best to remove the carbs and clean all the tiny passages.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

This may not be a good idea,,,I read where someone used B12 cleaner mixed in the gas to clear rough idle. 
I would be concerned using something this strong. This stuff will eat up anything. Be sure to follow directions on he can & not mix it too strong.


----------

